# Choose A Dog Game



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey there everyone, i thought i would post a game here on dogforum that was very popular in one of the other dog forums site i'm a member of. This game should let us see the variety of dog breeds their are! (I'm sure many of you already know the great variety though) 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Here are the rules:

I will begin by choosing two dog breeds, the next poster has to choose a breed out of those two and then pick two other dog breeds and let the next poster choose one of those two.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Example:

Member #1:
Cocker Spaniel or Yorkie?


Member #2:

Cocker Spaniel

Dalmatian or Xolo

Member #1:

Dalmatian 

Chow or Husky?

ETC.....
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well I hope you all have fun with this game!

Here are the first two dog breeds! (btw they are the same breeds that were used first on the other site.LOL)

Akita or Cavalier King Charles Spaniel?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Akita

Eskie or keeshound


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Eskie

Alaskan Malamute or German Pointer


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Alaskan malamute

Golden or lab


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Golden Retriever

Xolo or Shih tzu


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

shih tzu

Samoyed or Husky


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats hard!!! I go with Samoyed!

Clumber Spaniel or Great Dane??


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

clumber spaniel

chich or pom pom ?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Pom Pom

Dachshund or Glenn of Immal


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Dachshund

Doberman or great dane


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Great Dane

Shar Pei or Chinese Crested 
(going with a Far East theme, here)


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Shar Pei

Dogo Argentino or Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

alapaha blood bulldog

Pittbull or Irish setter


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Irish Setter

Schnauzer or Neopolitain Mastiff?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

schnauzer

pampalon (sp) or beagle


----------



## Ony'sMom (Sep 1, 2007)

Pampalon

Dogo Agentino or Boxer?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

my brother has a boxer so gotta go with the boxer!! 

Husky or bulldog


----------



## Ony'sMom (Sep 1, 2007)

Husky

Boston Terrier or Jack Russel Terrier?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Jack russle

pug or boston terrier


----------



## Ony'sMom (Sep 1, 2007)

Hands down BOSTON TERRIER (I own one!)

Cairn Terrier or Plott Hound?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Plott Hound

Phalene or Dandie Dimont Terrier


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Dandie Dimont Terrier

Cane Corso or Leonberger


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

I think that Leonbergers are gorgeous! SO thats the one i choose.lol.

french breeds:
Beauceron or Coton de Tulear (can't spell it lol)


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Leonberger

shih tzu or newfoundland


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Newfie

Lhasa Apso or Landseer


----------



## Ony'sMom (Sep 1, 2007)

Lhasa

Irish Wolf Hound or a Welsh Corgi?


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

Irish Wolf Hound.

Bernese Mountain Dog or Rottweiler?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Bernese mtn dog!

Toy poodle or standard poodle


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Standard Poodle

Borzoi or Ridgeback


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Borzoi

Grayhound or Whippet


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Greyhound

Saluki or Irish Terrier


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Irish Terrier

Great dane or mini pincher


----------



## Ony'sMom (Sep 1, 2007)

Great Dane

Doberman or Old English Bulldog?


----------



## dogchukster (Sep 21, 2007)

great dane

American Pit Bull Terrier or Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not fond of either, but i'm really not fond of Yorkies.. soo

APBT

Caucasian Ovcharka or Central Asian Ovcharka


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Caucasian Ovcharka

Eurasier or Small Munsterlander?


----------



## Ony'sMom (Sep 1, 2007)

Small Munsterlander

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel or Portugese Water Dog?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Portugese Water Dog

Bluetick Coonhound or Redbone Coonhound


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Redbone Coonhound

Australian Shepherd or German Shepherd


----------



## Ony'sMom (Sep 1, 2007)

Australian Shephard

Pikinese (sp?) or Malimute?


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

malamute

Bernese Mountain Dog or Golden Retriever?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Berner

Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever or Flat coated Retriever


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Flat Coat

Ibizan Hound or Spitz


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Ibizan Hound

Puli or Komondor


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Ooooh...two corded breeds...tough choice...

I'll take the black Puli!!!

American Bull Dog or Havanese


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

American Bulldog

Curly Coated Retriever or Chesapeake Bay Retriever


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Curly coated Retriver

Dushund or schnazer


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Dang, did you do that because you know I have both of those types of breeds????

Schnauzer

Black Russian Terrier or Bouvier des Flandres


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Dang, did you do that because you know I have both of those types of breeds????
> 
> Schnauzer
> 
> Black Russian Terrier or Bouvier des Flandres


I just thought you had the schnazer. Sorry

Black russian terrier 

Golden retriver or Great Dane


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Golden Retriever

Norwegian Elkhund or Foxhound


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Foxhound

English Pointer or German Shorthaired Pointer


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

German Shorthair

English Setter or German Shepard


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

LoL its all good starry15, j/k. I thought you knew i had a dachshund to hehe.

German Shepard

Cardigan Welsh Corgi or Pembroke Welsh Corgi


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Pembroke Welsh Corgi

Saint Bernard or English Mastiff


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

English Mastiff

Border Terrier or Carin Terrier


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Border terrier

Pom pom or eskie


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Eskie no contest!!!

Border collie or Billy?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Border collie

Chow chow or Sweedish Lapphund


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Ha! you thought that would be a hard choice for me because i own a chow, well i go with swedish Lapphund, i don't like pure bred chows.ROFL. nice try carrie.LOL.

Canadian Eskie or American Eskie?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

American Eskie

lol, u dont like chows but you own one. lol

Beagle or basset hound?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

starry15 said:


> American Eskie
> 
> lol, u dont like chows but you own one. lol
> 
> Beagle or basset hound?


LoL i said i don't like PURE BRED chows, i think that mixed chows are the best looking mutts.ROFL.

Beagle

Dunker or Jamthund?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

drunker because I like that name because its the last name of this guy i got a crush on at school.

Boxer or pug


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Not Drunker its Dunker a hound breed in europe.rofl

Im not a fan of either but i choose Boxer

Otterhound or berger picard?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Berger

Australian Shepherd or Deerhound


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Aussie

Malanois or Groenendael?(Of the Belgian Sheps.)


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Aussie

golden or chow chow


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Jr. Dog Expert said:


> Aussie
> 
> Malanois or Groenendael?(Of the Belgian Sheps.)


Malinois



starry15 said:


> Aussie
> 
> golden or chow chow


Not really fond of either, But if I had to choose I would say Golden.


Afghan Hound or Cavalier?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Ughh...not really fond of either of those...Lol...

I guess I would go with the Cav though...

Swedish Valhund or Boykin Spanial 

Which btw, I think the valhunds are one fine looking little dog!!!


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

Boykin Spaniel

Husky or Staffy?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

husky - My fav. breed ! 

poodle or chessapeak bay retriver


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

chesapeake bay retriever

appenzeller sennenhund or australian shepherd?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Aussie

Aredale terrier or border collie


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

Border Collie

BullMastiff or St. Bernard?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

St. Bernard

Samoyed or Wolf hybrid


----------



## woof2u2 (May 5, 2007)

Wolf hybrid:

Mastin or spanish water dog


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

If you meant Mastif, I definitely pick that one. And if you actually meant Mastin (which I don't know what that is), I still pick that one. I looked up Spanish water dog on the akc website and wow, I'll probably pick any over that (sorry, no offense intended).

Great Dane or Saint Bernard


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

St. Bernard. I will choose any furry dog over short haired dogs, thats just me.

scottish terrier or terrain terrier


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Scottish Terrier


Chinese Crested Powder Puff or Pug


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Pug

Otter Hound or Blood Hound?


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

Blood Hound

Maltese or Westie?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Maltese

Basenji or Whipet?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Basenji

Affenpinscher or Brussels Griffon


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Affenpinscher

mutt or bloodhound


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

MUTT hands down!

Kerry Blue Terrier or Sealyham Terrier


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

I never herd of them so im gonna say Kerry blue

akita or shilo shepered?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Akita

You've never heard of them? They are both very great breeds of dogs.

Pharoh Hound or Ibizan Hound?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

nope, nor them. And I thought i knew most of the breeds. Guess i need to study up on them again.

brittany spaniel or cumberland spaniel


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Brittany

Xolo or Chinese Crested hairless


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Chinese Crested

Tibetan Mastiff or Tibetan Spaniel


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Tibetan Mastiff

Beagle or Pug


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I think I've already picked from these... we need different dog breeeeedssss!!!!!! Woot... if you dont know any more look em up, lol but i dont have the patience for that, so I just get em from my head!!! This is a great thread to see how many Different dog breeds we can name!!! and its lots of fun. My way is to lable the ones that are somewhat similar in either their looks or their job.

PUG

Norfolk Terrier or Norwich Terrier


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Norwich

How about these-
Borzoi or Greyhound


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

They have both been on here as well. hehe, i think the borzoi has been on more than 2 times now. hehe

Greyhound...

Skye Terrier or Briard


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Well I dont mean if the individuals were brought up or not, but if they have as a pair.

Briard

Anatolian Shepherd or Beauceron


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

hmm well then good pair...

Beauceron

Scottish Terrier or Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Scottish terrier -- I awlays think or barney the white house dog  

Benji or Rough collie


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Haha! Is Benji a breed? I thought it was just a dog.

Rough Collie

Bedlington Terrier or Bull Mastiff


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Bedlington

wirehaired dachshund or longhaired dachshund?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Wirehaird Dachshund

hehe, and I Benji was a Mutt wasnt he, he was rescued from a shelter?? lol, a real cutey 

Black Russian Terrier or Giant Schnauzer


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

Black Russian Terrier 

Aussie Shepherd or Border Collie


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Austrailian Shepard

German Pinscher or Doberman Pinscher


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Aussie

Golden or peakenise (sp)


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats what I thought about Benji.

Golden

Bull Terrier or Bulldog


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

LoL, overload...

Bull dog... and for the other... Golden

Mini Pinscher or Manchester Pinscher


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

It manchester terrier not pinscher 

English Cocker or American Cocker?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

LoL pfffft, I did not even catch that... thanks for bringing it to my attention!!!

I like the English Cocker better...

Silky or Yorkie


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Yorkie

Peakinse (sp) or Bulldog


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

the sp is... Pekingese

Bulldog

Norwegian Buhund or Keeshond


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Keeshond

Eskie or chow chow


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Eskie

South African Boerboel or Bull Mastiff


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Bull Mastiff

Kai or Swedish Lapphund (love both of them!)


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Swedish lapphund

Brittany or Caliver king charels


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Brittany

Vastgotaspets or the Coonhound?


----------



## soleilwhippet (Sep 26, 2007)

coonhound


schipperke or whippet


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Whippet

Italian greyhound or Saluki?


----------



## soleilwhippet (Sep 26, 2007)

IG

schipperke or pom pom


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Pomeranian

Alaskan Klee Kai or Austrailian Kelpie(idk if thats how you spell it)


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Alaskan Klee Kai

Boxer or American Pit Bull Terrier


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Pit

affenpinscher or Xolo?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Affenpinscher

Border Terrier or Carin Terrier...


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Border

Border collie or Maremma Sheepdog?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Border Collie

Cheasapeak bay or samoyed?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Cheasapeke

Dogo Argentino or Preso Canario


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

Preso Canario

Chihuahua or Great Dane?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Great Dane HANDS DOWN! LoL...

Cane Corso or Fila Brasileiro


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Cane Corso

Silken Windhound or Pit Bull?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Silken Windhound

Karelian Bear Dog or Mountain Cur


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Mountain Cur

Labradoodle or Labrador Retriver


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

oooh sorry but I would never pick a "designer breed" over a purebred or a good old mutt. (even though that is what they^ are, good ol' mutts were not on purpose) hehe okies

Labrador

Giant Schnauzer or Mini Schnauzer


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Labrador Retriever

English Springer Spaniel or Welsh Springer Spaniel


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

english springer

dobe or rottie


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> oooh sorry but I would never pick a "designer breed" over a purebred or a good old mutt. (even though that is what they^ are, good ol' mutts were not on purpose) hehe okies
> 
> Labrador
> 
> Giant Schnauzer or Mini Schnauzer


Giant Schnauzer



chul3l3ies1126 said:


> english springer
> 
> dobe or rottie


Dobe

Lhasa Apso or Maltese


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

lhasa apso

Catahoula Leapard Dog or Dalmation


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Schnauzer! Wait, I guess that's not fair. I guess CLD.

Skye Terrier or Majorca Mastiff


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Majorca Mastiff

Glen of Imaal terrier or West Highland White Terrier


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

West Highland White (I think they are one of the cutest of the terriers)

Wirehaired Portuguese Podengo Medio or Berger Picard


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Berger Picard they are sooo cute

Great Pyreneese or Bernese Mountain Dog


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Great Pyreneese hands down

Pittbull or German sheperd


----------



## soleilwhippet (Sep 26, 2007)

pit bull

white collie or tri collor collie


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Are collies allowed to be solid white??? I don't think they are, are they-atleast not according to AKC.

Anyway, I will take a Tri anyday...I love the color!!!! Actually, given the choice, I will take a plain old Sable...

Schipperke or Bearded Collie?


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Bearded Collie

Great Dane or German Shepherd


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

GREAT DANE!! (oooh yeah!)

Boston Terrier or Papillon


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Boston Terrier

Australian Kelpie or Australian Cattle Dog


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Schnauzer! Dang it, I did it again. ACD......C









Pharaoh Hound or Harrier


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Hmmm, never let of leash...or never let of leash.... Pharoh hound!

English Foxhound or American Foxhound


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

American Foxhound... and I love the ACD...C LOLOLOL

German Shorthaired Pointer or Wirehaired?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

German Shorthaired Pointer!

Komondor or Kuvasz


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hehe, I like the German Short haired Pointer better too!

Kuvaz... I dont know if I could do the whole RASTA MAAAAN thing LoL...

Basset Hound or Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

Basset Hound

Rhodesian Ridgeback or Weimaraner?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Ridgeback

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel or King Charles Spaniel


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Cavalier (their puppies are the cutest of all breeds!!)

Miniature Pinscher or Chihuahua


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Min Pin 
(I think they are so much more mentally driven than Chi's, and they are terriers, I love those little tanks!)

Alano Espanol (Spanish Bulldog) or South African Boerboel


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

South African Boerboel

Doberman or Vizsla?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Schnauzer! I don't think I'll ever play this game fairly. Dobe.

Brussels Griffon or Sloughi?


----------



## ChillisMom (Aug 25, 2007)

Brussels Griffon or Sloughi?
Sloughi


American Pit Bull Terrier or Akita?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Akita

Newfound land or Bernise Mtn. dog


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Newfie

Belgin Malinois or Belgin Tervuren


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Definitely the Terveruen (can't spell it.lol)

Great Dane or Irish Wolfhound?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Irish Wolfhound

Wolf hybrid or dingo


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Well im seriously opposed to having wolf hybrids but i like wolves over dingos. 
so i chose wolf hybrids

Kerry Blue Terrier or Shikoku


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Kerry Blue. I mean Shcnauzer!, Aaaaghhh I give up. Has anyone ever felt a Kerry Blue's coat...it's like cashmere.

Large Munsterlander or Romagna Water Dog?


----------



## Mad4Dogs (Jul 31, 2007)

*Large Munsterlander, Very cool looking dog. Never heard of it.


Miniture Poodle or Rottweiler ?  *


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

mini poodle

Golden/lab mix or poodle/schnazer mix


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Golde/ Lab

Labradoodle Shepherdoole or Lab/ Poodle/ Shepherd mix


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Hmmmm...I'm not really fond of anything with Poodle in it's 'breed description'...nothing against the dogs, they just aren't the dog for me...Lol...

Geuss I would take the Shepard mix...

(I think it has to be 'breeds' not mixes...)

Keeshund or Akita?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Hrm that's a tough choice. I guess I would go with the Akita.

Great Dane or Irish Wolfhound?


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Ooo, that's a tough choice. Both such beautiful dogs. But if I were going to get a gigantic dog, I think I'd have to go all the way and go GREAT DANE!

Okay...
English Setter or Field Spaniel?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

English Setter

English Bulldog or French Bulldog


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

French Bulldog

Black and Tan Coonhound or Bloodhound


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Bloodhound

Gordon Setter or Irish Setter?


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Irish setter 


Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever or Spinone Italiano?

(I'm getting us through the less popular sporting breeds)


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever

Shi pie (sp) or chinise cresent


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Chinese Shar Pei!! 

Chinese Crested or Siamese cat


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Id go with the cat, and I really dont like cats either..

Yellow Lab or Black Lab? Which color


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Black Lab (if they get a little dirty, its not as noticable, plus black dogs are the ones most people would rather not have because *ahhh, its a scary black dog! )

Harlequin Great Dane or Brindle Great Dane


----------



## soleilwhippet (Sep 26, 2007)

Love's_Sophie said:


> Are collies allowed to be solid white??? I don't think they are, are they-atleast not according to AKC.
> 
> Anyway, I will take a Tri anyday...I love the color!!!! Actually, given the choice, I will take a plain old Sable...
> 
> Schipperke or Bearded Collie?


white collies arent solid white just mostly white.heres a pic.








Brindel great dane
maltise or bichion?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Dang, I really want to say neither, but since I'd have to choose, I'd go with Bichon...

Liver/white colored Border Collie or Black/white Border Collie


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Black/white Border Collie

German Longhaired Pointer or Large Munsterlander


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Large Munsterlander

Landseer or Newfoundland... basically the same dog breed, just a black and white variation.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

All black Newfie...although there's a VERY handsome landseer who lives near us and I must admit, he's growing on me.

soft coated wheaten terrier or cain terrier?


P.S. It's a little late now, but we should have looked for pictures to put with the questions...just because it's nice to look at the dogs.
SCWT:









CT:


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier

Chocolate Chinese Shar Pei or Blue Chinese Shar Pei


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Chocolate...

Min Pin or Chihuahua?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Min Pin

Skye Terrier or Bedlington Terrier?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Skye Terrier...

English Cocker or American Cocker


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

English....

Gordon Setter or Petite Blue de Gascogne(forgot how to spell the last part.hehehe)


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Gordon Setter

German Shepherd or Rough Collie?


----------



## ChillisMom (Aug 25, 2007)

GSD

Border Collie or Rough Collie?


----------



## soleilwhippet (Sep 26, 2007)

rough collie  

border collie or astralian sheperd?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Australian Shepherd

Doberman or Saluki


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Saluki.

standard schnauzer or giant schnauzer (this one's for curb... )


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Giant Schnauzer.

Pug or Boston Terrier?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Boston Terrier...
golden retriever or flat coated


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, duh, golden retriever!! 

GSD or Malinois?


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

GSD

For the big dog fans...

Irish Wolf Hound or Russian Wolf Hound (Borzoi)


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Irish Wolf Hound...It's bigger!! Tho I don't know much about it's temperment.

Great Dane or Lab?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Jaylie said:


> Irish Wolf Hound...It's bigger!! Tho I don't know much about it's temperment.
> 
> Great Dane or Lab?


Well Irish Wolfhounds are called gentle giants, they are very docile, but very strong because of what they were originally used for.

Great Dane

Puli or Komondor


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Hmmmm...I had to answer this exact question before...Lol

Puli, because it's black...

Irish Setter or Ibizan Hound


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Irish Setter

Mudi or Czech Wolfdog


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Wolfdog...

French Bulldog or English Bulldog


----------



## ChillisMom (Aug 25, 2007)

French Bulldog

West Highland Terrier or Yorkshire Terrier?


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

Westie

Staffordshire Bull Terrier or Beagle?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Beagle 

Harrier or Cardigan Welsh Corgi?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Cardigan

Pembroke Welsh Corgi or Cairn Terrier


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Pembroke Welsh Corgi!

Aussie or Border Collie?


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

Aussie

Lab or Great Dane?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Lab

Border Collie or Rough collie ?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Border Collie!

Samoyed or Standard Poodle?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Samoyed no contest!

Finnish Spitz or the Finnish Lapphund?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Finnish Lapphund

Irish Wolfhound or Scottish Deerhound?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Irish Wolf hound

Kerry Blue or Australian Cattle dog?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

kerry

Afghan or Doberman?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Dobie

Beagle or Harrier


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Hmmm...Beagle...

Karelian Bear Dog or Shiba Inu


----------



## Dakotah (Sep 30, 2007)

Shiba Inu

Rottie or Chihuahua


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

Rottie for sure. Their coloring is soooo pretty and shiny....and they could eat the chi for breakfast!

English Lab or American Lab


----------



## Addison (Oct 4, 2007)

starry15 said:


> Dachshund
> 
> Doberman or great dane


That's tough ... Dorberman

Basenji or sheltie


----------



## Dakotah (Sep 30, 2007)

sheltie

husky or alaskan malamute


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd have to go with the Husky

Pekingese or Pug?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Not a fan of either, but i chose pekingese

Shikoku or maltese?


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Mutt .


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Orange County Ca said:


> Mutt .


HUH? Do you know how to play? LOL. its okay...

I'll choose again

Shikoku

Skye terrier or Skiperkke


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Skye Terrier

Lab or Golden?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Lab

Alaskan Malamute or Chihuahua


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Alaskan malamute

Corgi or Husky/corgi mix


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Corgi, but I hope it can be a cardigan (I like them better than the pembrokes).

Akita or Tosa?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Akita! 

Saluki or Greyhound?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Saluki

Vastgotaspets or the Jamthund?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Err, I'd have to say Jamthund. 

How about...
Brittany or Toller?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Brittany

Eskie or pug


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Eskie

Nova Scottia Duck Tolling Retriever or Chesapeak Bay Retriever?


----------



## ChillisMom (Aug 25, 2007)

Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever.

Basenji or Canaan Dog?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Canaan Dog

Pharoh Hound or Landseer?


----------



## soleilwhippet (Sep 26, 2007)

pharoh hound

bichion or bull terrior?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Bull terrier

Bearded collie or sheltie?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats a tough one....I guess I'll go with the Sheltie

Briard or Berger Picard


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

Briard

English Bulldog or Pit Bull?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Pit Bull 

Dalmatian or Dandie Dinmont terrier


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Dalmation.

Great Pyranees or Bernese Mountain Dog?


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

Bernese Mountain Dog for sure!

Flat Coat Retriever or Cavalier King Charles Spaniel?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (cutest puppies ever!)

Basset Hound or Miniature Pincsher


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Basset hound, they're so sweet 

Umm.. Pomeranian or Australian Terrier?


----------



## ReedHeeler (Oct 11, 2007)

Australian Terrier.

Red Heeler or dalmation?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Dalmatian 

Aussie or eskie?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Aussie for sure! 

Dachshund or Bulldog?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Dachshund since i own one!

Glen of Imaal terrier or Coonhound?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

coonhound

Basset hound of blood hound


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Basset

Xolo or Peruvian orchid?


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

Can't say i'd like either, but i guess i'll go with a Xolo. 

Boxer or Bulldog?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Boxer

St. Bernard or Great Pyrenese


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Ooh ooh! Great Pyrenees! I LOVE those dogs! 

Vizsla or Rhodesian Ridgeback?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Viszla

Siberian Husky or Tibetan Terrier


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Siberian Husky HANDS DOWN!! 

Boxer or pug


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

Pug!! (My friend has one that's absolutely a doll..)

Border Collie or Rough Collie?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Border Collie 

Maltese or Miniature Poodle?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Mini poodle

Mini schnauzer or wolf spitz


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Wolf spitz hands down!!!!!!!!

Chiniese Cresent or papalion (sp)


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Papillon 

GSD or Belgian Groenendael


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

GSD

Cocker or Rottweiler


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

cocker

Mini pincher or poodle


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Min Pin


Greenland dog or Icelandic dog


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Icelandic Sheepdog

Irish Setter or Brittany?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Irish setter

Springer spaniel or Clumber spaniel


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Springer Spaniel

Yorkshire Terrier or Silky Terrier


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Yorkie 

English Bulldog or French Bulldog?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

English Bull dog

English mastiff or French Mastiff


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

English Mastiff

Norwich Terrier or Norfolk Terrier


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Gotta love the pointy ears! Norwich Terrier

Newfie or Landseer?


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

Newfie

Shetland Sheepdog or German Shepherd???


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

shetland sheep dog

Malimose or shilo shepered


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Shiloh Shepherd Dog!

King Shepherd or Shiloh Shepherd


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

King Shepherd!!!!!!!!

Papillion or Mini Pin?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Papillon!

PBGV or Dandie Dinmont Terrier?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Dandie Dimont, i have not the slightest idea what PBGV is an ackronym for.lol.



GSD or JRT?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

GSD
Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen or Clumber Spaniel
(PBGV)


----------



## Addison (Oct 4, 2007)

PBGV
Chow Chow or Leonberger


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

(Aww, I just used the PBGV )

Definately the Leonberger!

Boston Terrier or Tibetan Spaniel?

(Do any of you ever remember watching a show on Animal Planet or something about a guy with Boston Terrier? I vaguely remember it.. it was probably like 10 years ago, but I remember that the guy's boston terrier was really cool )

(Oh, and one more thing.. May I ask what a GSD is? I guess I always assumed it meant German Shepherd or something, because I've never seen any breeds with that abreviation, but I can't figure out what the D stands for! So I'm kind of thinking I might be wrong on assuming it means German Shepherd!)


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Nargle said:


> Boston Terrier or Tibetan Spaniel?
> 
> (Do any of you ever remember watching a show on Animal Planet or something about a guy with Boston Terrier? I vaguely remember it.. it was probably like 10 years ago, but I remember that the guy's boston terrier was really cool )
> 
> (Oh, and one more thing.. May I ask what a GSD is? I guess I always assumed it meant German Shepherd or something, because I've never seen any breeds with that abreviation, but I can't figure out what the D stands for! So I'm kind of thinking I might be wrong on assuming it means German Shepherd!)


Boston Terrier

I did'nt start watching Animal Planet until a few years ago so I wouldnt know.
GSD=German Shepherd Dog, since that is the whole name of the breed.

Puli or Komondor


----------



## NorthernLights (Oct 3, 2007)

Puli!!!!

Karalian Bear Dog or German Spitz?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Karelian Bear Dog!

Labrador Retriever or English Pointer?

*Sillylilykitty*- Ohhh! That makes a whole lot more sense now  thanky!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

English Pointer

Norwich Terrier or Norfolk Terrier?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Oy, they're so close! I guess I'll choose.. Norwich terrier, I like the pointy ears 

Collie or Husky?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Hmmm, barky or barky and hyper? 

Collie!

Lilac Shar Pei- http://blutraxcsp.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/imcoming2.jpg
or Red Fawn Shar Pei- http://www.lasharpei.com/_borders/Fall_04_016.jpg

Those are pictures.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Lilac Shar Pei


Border terrier or Phalene?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Phalene

Irish Wolfhound or Spinone Italiano


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Irish Wolfhound

German Shepherd or Doberman?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

German Shepherd

Schipperke or Sheltie?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Sheltie


German Pinscher or Appenzle Mnt. Dog (sp?)


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Appenzle Mnt. Dog

German Pincsher or Doberman Pincsher


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Doberman

Chinese Shar-Pei or Chowchow?


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Shar Pei 

English Mastiff or Bull Mastiff?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

English Mastiff

Bull dog or Cocker spaniel?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Which is it, American or English? Either way I would choose the Cocker Spaniel over the Bulldog.

Irish Wolfhound or Saint Bernard?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Saint Bernard!

Norwegian Elkhound or Tamaskan?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

That is kind of hard. I think Norwegian Elkhound wins

Saraplaninac or Dutch Shepherd


----------



## loratliff (Feb 7, 2008)

Dutch Shepherd

Brussels Griffon or Affenpinscher?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Affenpinscher

Beagle or Yorkie?


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Beagle.

Great Dane or Irish Wolfhound?


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Beagle.

Bull Terrier or Pit Bull Terrier?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

American Pit Bull Terrier with Bull Terrier a close 2nd. 

Kangal Dog or Beauceron


----------



## Danegirl2208 (Jul 6, 2006)

Kangal

Boston terrier or Patterdale terrier?


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

Patterdale if I must. 

Shiloh Shepherd or Leonberger ?


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Shiloh


Great Pyrenese or Samoyed?


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Great Pyrenees

Liver/white English setter or Blue/white English setter?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Liver/white English Setter

yellow lab or silver lab?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Yellow Lab.

Karelian Bear Dog or Beauceron


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Beauceron

Boerboel or Pharaoh Hound


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Well this thread has been gone for a while  

I'll go with Pharaoh Hound, 

Yorkie or Newfie?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Yorkie (normally I would go more towards the larger but newfie is just too big)

Whippet or Russian Wolf Hound


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Russian Wolf Hound

Hovawart or Dalmatian?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Hovawart

Manchester Terrier or Basenji?


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Basenji

Pharaoh hound or Kai Ken?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Kai

Kishu or Greenland Dog


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Kishu

Airedale or Giant Schnauzer


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmmm I like them both just about the same... Airedale

Mini Poodle or Skye Terrier?


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Jr. Dog Expert said:


> Hmmm I like them both just about the same... Airedale
> 
> Mini Poodle or Skye Terrier?


Skye Terrier.

Golden Retriever or Labrador Retriever?


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Golden Retriever

GSD or Weimeraner?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Weimeraner

Great Dane
or
Great Pyrenees


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Great Dane, hands down.  

Boxer or American Bulldog?


----------



## JDub (Apr 8, 2008)

A cat.


Portuguese Water Dog or a life of unhappiness knowing you chose the wrong breed?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

blackrose said:


> Great Dane, hands down.
> 
> Boxer or American Bulldog?



American Bulldog


Boston Terrier or French Bulldog


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pugmom said:


> American Bulldog
> 
> 
> Boston Terrier or French Bulldog


Boston terrier





Chinese Chong Qing Dog or Renaissance Bulldogge?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Boston terrier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha zim...I had to look up both 

I have to go w/the Chon Qing Dog....only because it looks more athletic.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL pugmom you didn't post another two breeds. Don't worry I will:

Chesapeak Bay Retriever or Nova Scottia Duck Tolling Retriver


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Toller by far!

The big question of course:

Australian Shepherd or Border Collie?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Jr. Dog Expert said:


> LOL pugmom you didn't post another two breeds. Don't worry I will:
> 
> Chesapeak Bay Retriever or Nova Scottia Duck Tolling Retriver


toller..I guess...



Patterdale Terrier or Min Pin


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Toller by far!
> 
> The big question of course:
> 
> Australian Shepherd or Border Collie?


Border Collie! 

Shetland Sheepdog or Coton de Tulear?


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

> Patterdale Terrier or Min Pin?


 Patterdale Terrier. 



KBLover said:


> Shetland Sheepdog or Coton de Tulear?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Sheltie by a long shot!

Smooth Coated Collie or Leonberger?


----------



## Tiggadyrue (Sep 13, 2008)

Leonberger

Great Pyrenees or Bernese Mountain dog???


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

Great Pyrenees 

Belgian Tervueren (sp?) or Tibetan Mastiff?


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Hmmmm....probably a Tibetan Mastiff. I've met a couple of Belgain sheepdogs before, and they were PHYSCO. Way to intense for me. 

Tibetan Terrier or Canaan Dog?


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

canaan dog. i dont like terriers... plus i like tails that curl up!

uhhhhh.....

english setter or kuvasz


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Hmmmm....Kuvasz.

English Mastiff or Dogue de Bordeaux?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Dogue definitely. 

Hmmmm....

Chinese Crested or Mexican Hairless?


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

Mexican Hairless (I think they're cool looking )

Papillon or Pomeranian?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Papillon

Westie or A. Eskimo Dog?


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Westie

Shiba Inu or Shikoku ?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Pretty much the samething except size.... I choose the bigger one ^_^ Shikoku.lol.

Springer Spaniel or Belgian Shepherd


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Neither. LOL  Maybe an English Springer? Is that the same thing as just a Springer?

Doberman or Dogo Argentino?


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

doberman

shihtzu or poodle


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Poodle (standard preferably)

Lowchen or Saluki?


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh, gosh...Saluki. 

Akita or Alasken Malamute?


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

Alaskan Malamute


Bullmastiff or Great Dane?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

BullMastiff




Catahoula Leopard Dog or Black Mouth Cur?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Never herd of any of them breeds so im just gonna pick one 

Catahoula Leopard Dog

Puggle or Standard poodle?


----------



## ragav (Sep 24, 2008)

terrier vs pug


---------
ragav
Blaze Infotech


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Poodle


Border collie or Italian Greyhound?


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Border collie

ACD, or bearded collie?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

CerbiesMom said:


> Border collie
> 
> ACD, or bearded collie?


ACD



Pharoah Hound or Carolina Dog?


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Pharaoh Dog

New Guinea signing dog or Corean Jindo ?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the Corean Jindo

Cairn Terrier or White German Shepherd?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Def. White German Shepherd


Old Boston Bulldogge or Patterdale


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Patterdale

Old English Sheepdog or Kuvasz?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Old English Sheep dog

Papallion or Samoyed


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Samoyed by far. 

B. Malanois or Yorkie?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Malanois 

Sib. Husky or Alaskan Mulamute

**Srry for spelling**


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

The bigger the better!!! Alaskan Malamutes

Min Pin or Grand Bleu de Gascogne


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Mini Pin 

weiner dog or pit-bull


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

American Pit Bull (well duh) LOL

Dobe or Boxer


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Dobe, though I've been working with lots and lots of boxers lately- a breed I'd never have thought I'd like, but now am really enjoying. 

Hmmm...

Anatolian or Maremma?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Dobe, though I've been working with lots and lots of boxers lately- a breed I'd never have thought I'd like, but now am really enjoying.
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> Anatolian or Maremma?


anatolian


Cane Corso or Neopolitian Mastiff


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Cane Corso, Neo is too wrinkly.lol.

Speaking of wrinkly....

Shar-pei or Chow?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Jr. Dog Expert said:


> Cane Corso, Neo is too wrinkly.lol.
> 
> Speaking of wrinkly....
> 
> Shar-pei or Chow?


gimme a Pei anyday

blue tick coonhound or bloodhound?


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> gimme a Pei anyday
> 
> blue tick coonhound or bloodhound?


Bloodhound


Basenji or Saluki?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Saluki

Ibizan or Pharaoh?


----------



## Sit_Stay (Sep 7, 2008)

Ibizan


Pembroke Welsh Corgi or English Bull Terrier.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Sit_Stay said:


> Ibizan
> 
> 
> Pembroke Welsh Corgi or English Bull Terrier.


English Bull Terrier by a mile. Short legs don't do it for me.

Newfoundland or leonberger?


----------



## Sit_Stay (Sep 7, 2008)

Newfie, I don't swim well LOL.


Gordon Setter, or Springer Spaniel?


----------



## DogLover15 (Aug 12, 2008)

Springer Spaniel cause i dont know what a Gordon Setter looks like.

Chihuahua or Beagle?


----------



## DogGoneGood (Jun 22, 2008)

Beagle

Great Dane or Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## LabLover0303 (Sep 5, 2008)

Great Dane, I'm a sucker for a big dog

Here's a rare one...might have to look it up, lol

Teddy Roosevelt Terrier or Chinese Foo Dog


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

Chinese Foo Dog


Tosa Inu or Mi-Ki Dog


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Tosa Inu any day! 

Bulldog or French Bulldog?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

blackrose said:


> Tosa Inu any day!
> 
> Bulldog or French Bulldog?


Frenchie.....

Dutch Shepherd or Australian Cattle Dog?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Australian Cattle Dog

Pyrenean Shepherd or Kooikerhondje?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Like the Pyrenean Sheps 

How about Dandie Dinmont Terrier or Otter Hound?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Otterhound

St. Bernard or old english sheepdog


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Tough one! I like the big breeds, I'll go with St. Bernard

Glenn of Immal Terrier or Norwich Terrier?


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

Norwich

Pug or Pom


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

KcCrystal said:


> Norwich
> 
> Pug or Pom


ugh.. neither.... but if i had to, Pom

ummmmmmm
Basenji or Vizsla


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Basenji because I'd love to hear one yodel 

And the two breeds I chose between when considering breeds-


Tibetan Terrier or Bearded Collie


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

neither, i hate long hair on the face... we have a bear. collie, and some OES's that come into daycare. the long hair is ALWAYS wet and gross. especially when they sniff a puddle of pee, its all in the hair then, and then they want to kiss you.....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew! bbbbbbbbbuttttttt, i guess the collie since i dont care for terriers...

afghan hound or saluki


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Tibetan Terriers are not a terrier at all, they just have it in their name. I don't like long hair either so I keep mine cut in a puppy cut. So many of the non shedding dogs have long hair, the good with the bad. 

Great Dane mom, love great danes. They seem gentle. Maybe next time!

Saluki, not quite as much hair to take care of

People in my family owned both of these breeds and it was funny to see them play...

Leonberger or Maltese


----------



## Belford (Sep 30, 2008)

Maltese

Dalmatinac or Weimaraner


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

Dalimation

Staffie or American Bulldog


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Staffie


Rottweiler or German Shepherd?


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

GSD all the way 

Boston Terrier or Golden Reteriver


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Boston Terrier


Old English Sheepdog or Bearded Collie?


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

Old English Sheepdog

Bergamasco Sheepdog or New Guinea Singing Dog (I met one today he was AWESOME but he was very very very well trained lol)


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

New Guinea Singing Dog ...the other one I would have to keep shaved at all times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bedlington Terrier or Dogo Argentino


----------



## Belford (Sep 30, 2008)

Dogo Argentino =P

pinscher or pequinese


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

pequinese...do you mean Pekingese?

I'm going to go with a Pinscher.


Chihuahua or Great Dane?


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

great dane


australian cattle dog or australian sheperd?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Aussie shep hands down!!! 

Chessie or labradoodle


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Chessie

Mustlander or Peruvian Orchid?


----------



## Belford (Sep 30, 2008)

Mustlander

English Mastiff or Neapolitan Mastiff

ps.: sorry for "pequinese" but in Portuguese pequinês to call this race, there just confuses me.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

English Mastiff

German Shorthaired pointer or Doberman Pinscher


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

Dobe 100%

Rhodesian Ridgeback or Whippet?


----------



## Sit_Stay (Sep 7, 2008)

Rhodesian Ridgeback


Bouvier or Irish Wolfhound?


----------



## westiefamily (Oct 5, 2008)

Irish Wolfhound

Westie or Bloodhound


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Bloodhound

Greater Swiss Mountain Dog or Bernese mountain Dog


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

Bernese

Toy poodle or Curly Coated Retriever.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Curly coated retriever

Chinese crested or Chinese Shar pei


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Shar Pei no contest!!!

Flat coated retriever or A. Bulldog?


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

Tough! Probably... American Bulldog

Maltese or Lhasa Apso


----------



## Hound (May 20, 2009)

There are many useful and education dog games that the entire family can enjoy. Engaging in regular games with your dog helps in developing a more responsive relationship between owner and pet. This also helps you gain a better understanding of your dog with the various communication strategies that you get to explore through dog games.


----------



## dtmowns (Aug 2, 2009)

Maltese

Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever or Belgian Tervuren?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats a tough one but I think I'll go with the Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever

Poodle or Newfoundland


----------

